

Smart Phones COULD have saved the world - jivejones

Now they are used to stream more of the corporate medias propaganda driven metanarrative (ie pop-culture, movies, music, reality-tv).
======
klez
Then also computers, television, radio...

Instruments are neutral. It's what you do with them that matters.

~~~
jivejones
Very true.

------
mooism2
Tell us how they could have saved the world.

